# Epidril



## Twinkie (Nov 28, 2001)

Has anyone ever used Epidril containing products like Cutting Gel?  If so what were the results/side effects? I've seen it advertised alot and looked around about it.  I saw one publication about it on the net that says the Aminophylline can disrupt the nervous system and Lecithin can cause a rash.  Also some people say it is worthless and even that once you discontinue use the fat will come back.  So I am confused about it.  My instinct says only correct diet and exercise can do the trick of reducing body fat.  But, of course, it caught my eye.  All opinions are appreiciated!


----------



## Sumyun (Nov 30, 2001)

*.*

theres about 10 threads dealing with cutting gel over at musclemag.com. only real issue ive seen (read elsewhere) is not to use it on large areas at a time. Since It frees up fat cells attached under the skin releasing them into the bloodstream in that case it would just be too much fat in yr blood at one time. A good ammount of people reccommend it for getting that last little layer of chub around yr gut off, but say not to expect miracles.


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 30, 2001)

Thanks for the info Sumyun


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2001)

You know...Twinkies are one of my favorite junk foods...but I digress....

As for Cutting gel and others like it. It is relatively safe to use and will produce mild to good results for those who apply it daily to stubborn areas. Its best function is to release water from the cells underneath the skin allowing more definition to show. There is another product called LIPOBURN that is better at burning localized FAT than Epidril. I have had good results with this one a few weeks before a contest on my low back and lower abs.

While cardio and diet and training are the real keys to fat loss/muscle gain, topical products can help add that "finishing touch." I would not bother with any of them though unless your bodyfat is in the single digits.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2001)

Really?

You're the first person that I've heard say they used it, and it worked!


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2001)

Cutting gel worked ok...LIPOBURN worked real well...just remember though, when I used it, my bodyfat was already down to 5-6%.


----------

